
YC Q&A Sessions coming to Boston (11 Oct) & NYC (13 Oct) - Harj
http://alexisohanian.com/ask-y-combinator-anything-yc-qa-sessions-comi
======
ynniv
Conveniently scheduled on a day-job vacation day, and conveniently located at
CIC!

~~~
daeken
Conveniently scheduled while I'm in NYC interviewing. Perfect timing -- can't
wait.

~~~
kn0thing
All part of our plan...

------
mish4
Can students in the area come to listen, even if we aren't start up founders.
Not sure how these things work.

~~~
kn0thing
Of course! Sorry for not making this more clear, but it's open to the public.
Startup-curious folks are absolutely welcome. I'll update my blog entry to
reflect that.

------
threej
looking forward to this

~~~
kn0thing
So are we!

